# argghh!



## jarmusawa (Feb 13, 2004)

i got deferred by the north carolina school of the arts!  im not sure what that means though,  is that just a nice way of being denied or what?

atleast i got accepted into scad...

if youre looking for a witty signature, youre looking in the wrong place.


----------



## jarmusawa (Feb 13, 2004)

i got deferred by the north carolina school of the arts!  im not sure what that means though,  is that just a nice way of being denied or what?

atleast i got accepted into scad...

if youre looking for a witty signature, youre looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Alan Denton (Feb 13, 2004)

it means you're not accepted right now, but if there are any spots left over at the end, your name will be on the list of people to re-evaluate for admission

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## alex c (Feb 13, 2004)

if you dont mind me asking, what was your gpa w/ any honors courses,sat,and after school stuff to get into scad.  

Im just curious because im applying next year and im just wondering. Also, did u send a film?

If you dont want to answer, i completely understand.

==============================
Alex Conway
Mind-Trip Films


----------



## jarmusawa (Feb 13, 2004)

3.8 gpa, 1290 on my sats.  tell you the truth i didnt do crap in terms of afterschool activities.  i did sent in a portfolio, but it wasnt film.  i sent them a bunch of slides of my drawings ( i have only recently gotten into film making and i dont really have much to show for it other than what ive learned) i think if you have a good portfolio you have a really good chance of getting in.  im guessing grades help a little to.  i did take a lot of honors and ap courses, but im not so sure they even care.  all they did really was help my gpa out.

if youre looking for a witty signature, youre looking in the wrong place.


----------



## alex c (Feb 13, 2004)

3.6 gpa w/ 5 honors classes and 1 AP, 1100 sat, 3 varsity sports, founder of a club, member of amnesty international, and a job at the local TV station, and one really decient film (as of now)

my gpa sounds good, but do u think all the extra stuff puts me in a good pool. ya think?

==============================
Alex Conway
Mind-Trip Films


----------



## jarmusawa (Feb 13, 2004)

i think youre fine really, they told me the portfolio thing was optional anyway so it can only increase your chances.  as long as your gpa is above a 3 you should be allright, sat scores are decent enough.  might want to better your score just to apply for some of their scolarships (thats what i did) and yeah, the extra stuff is always good to have. anyway, hope i was of some help to you.

if youre looking for a witty signature, youre looking in the wrong place.


----------

